# Lawyer



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

Hi all,

My agent has recommended "Luisa Herculano" as a lawyer to help us with our sale. Does anyone have any experience with her? Would you recommend her or someone else?

The property is in the Obidos/Caldas da Rainha area.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

NEVER, EVER use a lawyer that is recommended to you by the agent or the seller because they just might have mixed loyalties.


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

travelling-man said:


> NEVER, EVER use a lawyer that is recommended to you by the agent or the seller because they just might have mixed loyalties.


Thanks, travelling-man. 

I did google the two lawyers she recommended. One of them (Nuno Marques) has great feedback on these forums. Luisa, has one great recommendation. We're trying to figure out who to go with.


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Itramsitra
We have used Nuno Marques with the purchase of our house 4 years ago and we can highly recommend him
Kind regards
Yvonne


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

tottenham said:


> Hi Itramsitra
> We have used Nuno Marques with the purchase of our house 4 years ago and we can highly recommend him
> Kind regards
> Yvonne


Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, we used Luisa for the purchase of our land 4 years and then another plot 2 years ago and cannot speak highly enough of her

HTH

Rob


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your help.

We really appreciate it.


Regards
Itra


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

itramsitra said:


> Thanks, travelling-man.
> 
> I did google the two lawyers she recommended. One of them (Nuno Marques) has great feedback on these forums. Luisa, has one great recommendation. We're trying to figure out who to go with.




I used Nuno Marques sadly :-(


----------

